# Need help finding revolver grip.



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I want a new grip for a 'Sportsarms' 38 special revolver. It was made in Argentina, and imported by Sportsarms of Miami. It's a short barrel, and shoots well. I tried a Pachmeyr 'Gripper' for a S & W K frame, and it almost fits. the screw hole is slightly off and the grips doesn't come up far enough. I called Pachmeyr and they really couldn't help. I can't find a shop that has grips in stock to try.

Any ideas?


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Perhaps you could call one of the smaller grip makers and work something out. It's not one of the really common guns so there may not be anything factory made for it. Maybe you could find a way to trace your grip frame or something to have one made so you don't have to send the whole gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

IIRC they are what we used to call a Saturday night special. I don't think you will find any of the grip/stocks companies that make anything for them. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Not a lot out in ciberspace on them. Custom grips are probably in order or a roll of friction tape.


----------

